# Where can I find quality Hapkido in San Diego California?



## LuckyKBoxer (Dec 11, 2008)

The art is very interesting to me, I have trained in American Kenpo for 15 years, Muay Thai for several years, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu for about 3 1/2
Curious to find a quality instructor of Hapkido to discuss the art with.
Thanks


----------



## Avedis (Jan 20, 2009)

There are some reputable schools listed at http://www.washingtonhapkido.com/Links1.html


----------



## goingd (May 17, 2009)

In Encinitas (sp?) of San Diego county there is a Hapkido master. His name is Grand Master Moo Young Kang. I spoke with him over the phone a few times and I met the head instructor of his school, Jim Eliot. I watched a class and I got a very good vibe from it. To top it off they are very kind.

The website is mykhapkido.com


----------



## dortiz (May 17, 2009)

Highly, Highly second that recomendation! Grand Master Moo Young Kang equals quality Hapkido instruction.


Dave O.


----------



## BenjaminChen88 (May 28, 2012)

Please note Grand Master Moo Young Kang, updated website at www.sandiegohapkido.com , currently located in Solana Beach.  He is simply one of the great masters living, he trained in Hapkido with Ji Han Jae and has been teaching for over 40 years.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 29, 2012)

I wish you luck in finding a good school with a good instructor.  That is important with any martial art.  

Hapkido is a little different in that while there is a lot of grappling, unlike the popular belief about BJJ, you are never taught to go to the ground for defense (I have been told non-competition BJJ is the same, but I don't really know).  There are also throws, kicks, strikes, blocks of course, and pressure points.  There must be emphasis on speed and accuracy, as you generally move into the attack.  I expect with your prior training, you will find it useful, and will enjoy it.


----------

